# wood duck roost into a morning hunt??



## boomhower (Sep 21, 2014)

got at least 100 woodies coming to roost at my pond but they're leaving before light and none are coming in the morning. anyway to reverse their habits or attract some to return for a morning hunt??


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 21, 2014)

Not in the short run.  If you open the pond up and increase the food supply, over time that might work.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Sep 21, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Not in the short run.  If you open the pond up and increase the food supply, over time that might work.



Nothing short term.  But if you have a decade or so plant some water oaks around your pond.  Woodies love acorns.


----------



## wray912 (Sep 21, 2014)

If you can catch a heavy overast/stormy mornin and get in there quite they will sometimes hang around till shootin light but after the first shot goes off you better be ready... I would do this as early in the season as you can i you might get another shoot later on (if they keep using it)


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 21, 2014)

No

.


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 21, 2014)

No.


----------



## Headsortails (Sep 21, 2014)

Woodies have feed ponds and roost ponds. It's hard to make one the other. Shoot in the afternoon especially on cloudy or rainy days.


----------



## Silvereyes (Sep 22, 2014)

Headsortails said:


> Woodies have feed ponds and roost ponds. It's hard to make one the other. Shoot in the afternoon especially on cloudy or rainy days.



This. If you get the conditions just right you will have a great shoot. Shooting in the afternoon will also let you shoot the place more than once. They should flow into the roost pond in small groups steadily until after shooting hours. Take your limit and sneak out and no duck is the wiser.


----------



## Scrapy (Sep 23, 2014)

Headsortails said:


> Woodies have feed ponds and roost ponds. It's hard to make one the other. Shoot in the afternoon especially on cloudy or rainy days.



The first sentence is what I mostly agree with.
I have both on this little 80 acre place. Summer Ducks don't care to have a BM where they eat. In my history of watching, you can hunt in a roost pond all you want to all day long. Unless there are some other kinds of ducks coming around you won't see a wood duck till roosting time. And as the old saying goes,"if a summer duck ever sees fire coming out of your barrel, he will never come back. That is just my little experience.

Believe it or not, it is fairly cheap and simple to build a fine feeding pond in a upland cornfield and pump water.  Cheap as compared to getting a Corps of Engineers , EPA, State water Quality , etc etc permit if somebody determines that it is a wetland cornfield.

Roost ponds have them show up just a little after shooting time and gone before shooting time. In Feed ponds , they barrel in at shooting time and just prior to dark. Get your two quickies and be gone in five minutes and have ducks all season. JMO.


----------



## boomhower (Sep 24, 2014)

thanks for the info folks. keep the ideas coming!


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 24, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> The first sentence is what I mostly agree with.
> I have both on this little 80 acre place. Summer Ducks don't care to have a BM where they eat. In my history of watching, you can hunt in a roost pond all you want to all day long. Unless there are some other kinds of ducks coming around you won't see a wood duck till roosting time. And as the old saying goes,"if a summer duck ever sees fire coming out of your barrel, he will never come back. That is just my little experience.
> 
> Believe it or not, it is fairly cheap and simple to build a fine feeding pond in a upland cornfield and pump water.  Cheap as compared to getting a Corps of Engineers , EPA, State water Quality , etc etc permit if somebody determines that it is a wetland cornfield.
> ...



Not correct.  
Unless it's going to fill with rain water and be completely contained.  And even then, that statement is not entirely true.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2014)

Corn is yo friend . . .


----------

